# Black Waste Disposal at Home



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

When we come home from a trip we sometimes have to empty the cassette down the toilet in the house (mostly if we've been wildcamping). 

Not the nicest thing to do, as no matter how careful you are you always get a few splashes outside the bowl.

Hubby has now installed an outside dump point, which is linked into our waste pipe.
Tried it for the first time this week and it's great - no more trudging through the house with a full cassette 

His next plan it to put in a asecond outside tap, so that we have one hose for filling up with fresh water and another for rinsing down the waste water.

The back garden's getting more like a CL every day :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How much per night?!!


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Sounds brilliant but I have to say that after every trip I empty my cassette down a lavatory at home without the slightest problem. The trick of course is always to press that little button that lets the air escape.

I then have to nip into the garage where there's a tap that lets me fill it with fresh water for a rinse, before taking it to the downstairs' loo again.

It's no good me emptying it at the last site as we always need it on the trip home!

My downstairs loo is tiled, walls and floor, so if I did get the odd splash it's no problem.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Luckily we have a drain cover in the garden and the ubiquitous hosepipe.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Like wise I put a disposal point in last year, whilst I didn't have any trouble in emptying in the downstairs loo I much prefer not having to drag the cassette through the house. sperate tap for convenience and a16 amp hook up point too!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Like others, I lift the m/hole lid and empty, flush and wash from the garden hose, job done

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's how I do it at home, but it can be back-breaking work bending down with a heavy cassette.

The best set-up I have seen is the disposal point opposite the Camping Municipal in La Rochelle.

The concrete wall has a soil pipe jutting out at just the right height and angle to make it easy and with no splash-back as the spout of the cassette enters the soil pipe by a couple of inches or so.

There is even a crafty little push-button water spout just at the entrance to the soil pipe to flush it clean.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the manhole cover, hose pipe and hook up as well. If only the drive wasn't a steep slope I'd live in the van every weekend!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I empty mine on to my Tomato plants

We have done a lot of short trips this year and they are thriving.

I have plenty spare tomatoes if anybody wants some.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You know what you can do with your tomatoes!! :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

747 said:


> I empty mine on to my Tomato plants
> 
> We have done a lot of short trips this year and they are thriving.
> 
> I have plenty spare tomatoes if anybody wants some.


Surely you don't mean your _*black*_ waste? :? 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi hezbez,

You mean you don`t do the same as me?

The Nitrogen content and PH is perfect for Tomatoes. You need to leave the cassette full for a couple of days in a dark warm place and 'Bingo', the perfect manure.  

They taste scrumptious. 8)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

747 said:


> The Nitrogen content and PH is perfect for Tomatoes. You need to leave the cassette full for a couple of days in a dark warm place and 'Bingo', the perfect manure.
> 
> They taste scrumptious. 8)


And do they like the toilet paper too? :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> And do they like the toilet paper too? :lol:


Don't be negative. The tomatoes come ready-wrapped.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi hezbez,

The toilet paper is essential for keeping the soil damp.

And locking in the flavour.

BTW If you eat corn on the cob, that will give you next years crop. You need not protect the corn seeds during Winter, only a nuclear attack will kill them. :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Excuse me but, is this banter called 'black humour' :lol: 

tony


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

When i was staring my apprenticeship our company did a lot of work on yorkshire water sites, mostly waste water treatment works. Waste water comes in form the sewers through a blender, through a big sieve and anything solid goes into skip.

every lunch time the site manager would supplement his sandwiches with tomatoes that grow in the skips!

nice!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You see Hezbez, I am telling the truth.  

I know that you did not believe me, shame on you. 8O 

I thought you thrifty Scots would have known about cheap manure. :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pipes*



EJB said:


> Luckily we have a drain cover in the garden and the ubiquitous hosepipe.


Same here, I guess we are lucky too. Especially as it is a sewer and not a surface water drain that some people have used!.

We have tomato plants too! But we use horse sh1t for those.

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It was (and may still be) very common for "night soil" (ie raw human sewage) to be spread on fields in €urope, especially Germany.

It was done at night, hence the name!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry Pippin,
The name comes from the fact that in most countries the waste was collected at night. - Hence 'night soil'. (still collected in India, I understand).
My mother bought some 'top soil' a few years ago and the delivery men told her the soil had come from the area where the Glasgow 'middens' had been emptied 50 years ago. 
Sure enough she had a wonderful crop of tomatoes and strawberries whose seeds had survived all that time buried deep in the dump.
It might be sh1t to you but it's my bread and butter!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

This is what I love about this site...
you're always learning something new :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> This is what I love about this site...
> you're always learning something new :lol:


I agree. 
Mrs D will now be able to ensure that her Toms are A Class next year! :lol: 
It also saves carting £ 0.50p bags of manure collected from the local farms, to put on the veggie garden


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> It was (and may still be) very common for "night soil" (ie raw human sewage) to be spread on fields in €urope, especially Germany.
> It was done at night, hence the name!


Is that because it doesn't smell in the dark :?: :roll:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I know that urine can be used as a compost actifier (although I have never managed to persuade **** to go down the garden and pee into the compost heap  ) so logically emptying the cassette into the compost should do the same - with added goodness, if you get my drift :lol: We use Tesco laundry fluid instead of any chemical liquid in the loo (OK, I know that is chemical too, but not the really nasty poisonous stuff) so that shouldn't be a problem on the soil. Amongst other composting bins we have 2 of the black plastic kind so we can do a direct comparison if we only empty into one of those. If we die from tomato poisoning next year you can all go to the inquest and explain the reason :lol: :lol: 

As **** says, it saves lugging smelly bags of horse manure in the MH 8O 


Mrs. D :lol:


----------

